# بكنوز المقطم استلم فورا شقة 110متر بمقدم 88000ج و بتسهيلات 60 شهر بدون فوائد أو رسوم



## شركة نور سيتى (20 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة نور سيتى للتطوير العقاري و التنمية الزراعية أحد كبري شركات الاستثمار العقاري و أن تقدم لعملائها أحدث مشروعاتها في مجال التنمية و الاستثمار العقاري .[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]استلم فورا شقة 110متر بمقدم 88000ج و بتسهيلات 60 شهر بدون فوائد أو رسوم تعاقد و استلام موجودة بالحي الثالث الهضبة الوسطى أمام نادي ايزي سبورت مساحات مختلفة من 95 حتى 180 متر عرض الشارع الأمامى 18 متر و الجانبي 12 متر و اجهات بحرية – دش مركزي – وصلات انترنت – انتركم ––مصاعد انترنت – واجهات رخام [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولمزيد من الاستفسار ولمتابعة عروض بشاير :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]01020202257 - 01020202259 -22607870 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]46 ش الطيران - أمام مستشفى التأمين الصحى - مدينة نصر – القاهرة [/FONT]*​
[FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][email protected]
[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على الرابط [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]إضغط هنا[/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]صورة من الطبيعة للمشروع




[/FONT]​


----------

